# I REALLY need your advice!



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Hello everyone!
Some of you may know that we got our second 'poo on Saturday and we named him Darwin. He's a lovely boy,has already got the idea to toilet outside,is very affectionate,loves to play with Dexter and already knows 'sit'! He's 9 weeks old. The only problem is,he screams and absolutely howls the place down constantly for hours after he goes in his crate. It sounds like he is being hurt.
At night time,he goes in about half an hour before we go to bed,to give him a chance to settle down before we try and sleep. His crate is next to Dexter's so he isn't on his own and Dex goes to bed at the same time as Darwin. He does go to sleep through the night but wakes me up every couple of hours and I take him out for a wee,praise him then put him back to bed,there's no playing or anything.
The crate he was using is a fabric crate as we have always used this type with Dexter as he's really scared of the metal type.Well,as it turns out,Darwin isn't like Dexter and chewed his way out of the front of the crate this morning,so he was just wandering around the room crying when I got him up.
We give him a treat when he goes in the crate and lots of praise and he has comfy blankets and a t shirt worn by my partner. Darwin hasn't messed in there so far.
I needed to pop to the post office this morning so I had to put Darwin in a puppy pen. He screamed from the minute he went in till the minute I got back. In fact,I could hear him from the other end of the street! This obviously can't go on. He just doesn't seem to want to be away from people.
Can anyone give me some advice?How do I get him used to being in the crate?
I should say that we have a metal crate here that we'll be using from now on.

Sorry for the long post but I wanted to give as much info as possible and I'm a little desperate!


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

i posted something like this not long ago, it took a week and she settled my thread is still on here under HELP in the puppy place, there are lots of replies so if u have a look something on there might help u out x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Gemma, sorry to hear Darwin is testing you so well! Some do settle after a day or two but some have stronger will power......you have to have more! Its not even a week yet so still very early days, I think only yesterday someone posted about it taking a week and a half for their pup to settle over night.
He has discovered it was possible to break out of his soft crate which may be why he is upping the ante with all the fuss, I mean he done it once, he thinks he can do it again.
The question is, what is it you want? If you want a crate trained pup then you have to stick with it. If it isn't important to you then don't stress over it and use a bed or what ever you feel comfortable with. There is no right or wrong way. However as he is still crying when being left uncrated and in a play pen, I think the issue isn't so much the crate but being left alone. This is something they have to learn to do and they do learn. Is he left with Dexter when you go out or alone? Generally it is easier having the older dog around and pup learns from them that there is nothing to fear or stress about.
Hang in there you will get there!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for your replies.
I really do need Darwin to be crate trained because we take the dog/s out a lot to country parks etc,to visit our family and friends (and we take the crate with us) and also on holiday,we need him in a crate!
I think it's possible that I may have forgotten how long it took Dexter to get used to the crate!
Darwin really does have a sweet nature and I feel we already have a bond.

So,keep doing what we're doing at night with the crate and he'll eventually get used to it?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes keep going. Is he still in a soft crate? Might be an idea to try a metal one. Ear plugs and lots of will power, every new puppy owners essentials!!

You can out wit this little bundle of fluff


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I forgot to say,this was the first time I had left Darwin in the pen while I went out. Dexter was in his crate and Darwin was in the pen. He had previously been left in the crate for maybe 20 minutes when I needed to pop out.


----------



## kat (Jun 23, 2012)

just keep doing what your doing i say, he will eventualy learn that you always come back when u leave. the crying is torture, i know because iv just gone through it ! i had to hold my patiance and it worked, she is now quite, start as u mean to go on would be my advice and he will learn to adapt. hope things improve for u very soon x


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

We have a metal crate that we'll be using from now on


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks to both of you,I will stick with it! The worst part about the crying is that my partner complains about it! I shall use earplugs and be brave. I CAN do this!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

You CAN do this!!!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks Karen


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I found the noise heartbreaking to listen to. Naturally he wants his mum and his litter mates and is lonely and scared away from you. There is no solution but to stick it out! Love the name Darwin by the way it goes perfectly with the name Dexter!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks Tess


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Yep they are all different, Betty hated the crate and ear plugs were my best friend for a while...Ted took to his no problem. Karen has given you great advice..keep with it and good luck xx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Treacle took to hers and will happily go in for some peace and quiet - Clyde hated them - still hates them and has to be gently pushed in to the car crate to travel - I gave up in the house as he was so distressed he threw himself at the sides and I was more worried of him self harming!
It was easy for me to give up as crate training was not a necessity as we have a large utility which is dog safe and they can be safely closed in there. However, on holidays a crate would have its uses and also I wonder how he will be at the vets if he has procedures done!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

It is easy to forget just how demanding puppies are even after such a short time! Much more stressful if you not only have to sort the dog but placate hubby and possibly neighbours to! Good luck hope he settles soon.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Pollypiglet said:


> It is easy to forget just how demanding puppies are even after such a short time! Much more stressful if you not only have to sort the dog but placate hubby and possibly neighbours to! Good luck hope he settles soon.


You are so right!


----------



## Bartie (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks, we are on day 6 of Lola coming to live with us & no signs of her stoping howling at crate time. I was on the edge of giving up tonight..... But I will give it another few days!! X


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

It's amazing what difference a few days can make! Now Darwin only cries for a few minutes when he goes into his crate and then twice during the night/early morning to go out to toilet!
He's so much better than he was!

Kaye,don't give up! It does get better


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Fantastic news Gemma, well done!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> Fantastic news Gemma, well done!


Thanks to you Karen for your encouragement! x


----------

